# 5 weeks and all is not well!!!



## esmerelda (Apr 25, 2002)

Just found out that there is a ball I have to attend on the Ist of June!!!!!  Its a really formal occassion so it now appears that I have the challenge to kick my own butt into shape!!!  The last 6 times that I have gone to this function I have been unable to drink or eat very much...and as for dancing...well lets just say...that on one occassion I had only 2 weeks to go before child #3 was due!!!!   Its one of these things that you must be seen to be believed!!!!  As a Commercial  Dressmaker I've always made my own dresses....but this year I plan to splash out and go the whole hog...hell its the first time I have any cash to spend on myself!!!!  So, not as to look like mutten dressed up as lamb (for those who dont know the phrase..it means looking like 60 but dressing up like a 25 yr old!!!).... I plan to get as close to trim...taught...and terrific as I can!!!!

So this is the last glass of wine for the next 5 weeks....no more crap food...and I'll try to get to the gym at least once a day!!!  

*There are no second chances.....you live like there is no tomorrow and there wont be!!!!*


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

Good luck!!! YOU CAN DO IT...and we are here to help you make it to your goal!!! Enjoy that last drink of wine!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 25, 2002)

I think there must be something wrong with the temp over here...cos that glass must have evaporated very quickly...but Im strong...I refuse to fill it!!!!!   Thanks for your support....I think I may just need it!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2002)

Lol Girl!! Don't refill it!!! 
My name is Stacey by the way..I will support ya anytime! Take care!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 25, 2002)

good luck esmerelda.  It's gonna be tough, but we'll bug you to make sure you'll stick to it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

Alright E....c'mon sista' post that food for the day.
Let's go!!   The rest of us do it.  We'll help you, you know we will.

Uh, and...you want to get to the gym at least once per day?  Damn....I wish I COULD go MORE than once per day.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 25, 2002)

5 weeks ? That's plenty of time ...
 (if you don't look like a pregnant whale - which is fine, but not if you got to be 'ready' in five weeks).

So, get that butt on the stairmaster and shed those pounds!

Remember, we'll be standing behind you, shouting "Go Esmeralda, Go!!" 
(in spirit, but we can be quite convincing even so ..  ).

Remember, if someone can gain 30 lbs in a month, you can very likely obtain the body of your dreams in one week MORE.
(PS. I strongly suggest looking at the picture for Nicole day 1 & 30 - gosh!).


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

Essie, good luck! You should really post your workouts and daily diet...don't be scared! 

Preacher, that is one strange project on that web page you posted.


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 25, 2002)

Fotflmao!!!!  Thanks guys...that last glass of wine was wonderful!!!  No I didnt refill...the hubby drank the rest of it when I wasnt looking!!!!  

Well its early morning over here...Im just about to start my bowl of oats....a cuppa tea....thats it!!!!  Then I plan a lot of shyte running around...then the rest of the day may turn into a yell-fest!!!  my kids are on school holidays...for the next week!!!!!  Will come back tonight and yes girls....I will let you know what I've done good or bad!!!!  I just love the thought of someone in spirit yelling at me on the stairmaster!!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 25, 2002)

Well, let me be the first to comment on that breakfast, young lady!

Oatmeal..and nothing else? You need some protien to compliment those carbs...


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 26, 2002)

I had a tea spoon of honey and 1/2 a cup of skim milk on my oats!!!  And 1/2 an hour before I had my two hydroxycut pills!!!!  So I found it difficult to finish my oats!!!!  So far I've also downed 2 litres of water and had my protien shake !!!!!!  

For lunch I had three slices (thin) of ham with a green salad followed by a great fresh squeezed OJ!!!!!!!   Now Im hitting my second shake!!!!!  I forgot to say that Im using Hydoxycut before each meal....and prior to going to the gym!!!!!  As for exercise Im going to be doing a Tai bo class later on this evening!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2002)

Hey girl, We are gonna be watching you!!!  Its a GOOD THING~!!
Now how ya doing this morning? Miss L is right, gotta have protein w/ those oats!!! Try eggwhites, thats what she makes me do! 
GOOD LUCK, and have a great weekend!!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 28, 2002)

Well I've had a pretty sucky time at the gym!!!!  Did a "Combat class" ..... but it should have been called the "Non-combat class"!!!  All the instructor had us do was throw a couple of half assed punches in the air...a couple of side kicks and then we literally only bounced around from side to side to relieve the boredom between punches and kicks!!!!  I walked out 1/2 way thru and got a better workout on the olyptical and the treadmill!!!!  Im so used to doing Tai-bo...ahhh back to the home front for that one now!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 28, 2002)

Todays menu!!!!

Breakfast = oats...with honey & skim milk (Very small amount!!) 
                   And a 1 egg omlet  washed down with a black tea!!

Mid morning = Protein shake.....and a banana!!!!

Lunch = Tuna and salad roll (wholemeal)
              Washed down with fresh squeezed OJ!!!!  (Next time Im going to pick out my own fruit to squeeze...ick..bitter as hell)

Mid arvo = Shake again....with an apple chaser!!!

Tea = Piece of steak....steamed rice and vegies!!!!!!!!   YUMBO!!!!!

Now  =  shake before bed..........gotta early start tomorrow!!!!


Had to work this arvo....so the gym of course was closed when I was ready to go!!!!!  I wish there was an all night gym around!!!!
Mind you....I've basically raced up and down at least 14 flights of stairs at work.....3 sets of 12 with each flight!!!  Does that count for anything!!!!  The others at work take the lift!!!!  They recon' Im mad......till the last time they go up them to get to the office before we go home that is!!!!!  Then there is an elephant stampede!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_I wish there was an all night gym around!!!!



There is, it's called the ALBOB cardio system.  Just climb aboard and hold on tight.


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 29, 2002)

Ahhhh...but how do I get to this gym????  Are the joining fees high???  Is there enough equipment there to keep me suitably interested????  Will I have to pay extra for a personalized trainer???  Can I get a "hands on" exercise plan?????

Thanks darlin' I knew you'd be there for me.....now what if I told you that........ermmmm.....maybe not here....right?!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2002)

You already know the answers to all those questions.  

Not here?  Where would you suggest?


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 29, 2002)

PM me and well discuss the particulars!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Apr 30, 2002)

Well this is a quick up date before I fly out the front door .... doing a spot of overtime at work!!!  (Yet again!!!!)  I did the right thing with the food yet again...no crap...only good healthy food...oats and protein shake...1/4 cup of mixed raw nuts with another protein shake for mid morning....steamed rice and vegies with 1/2 chicken breast (lunch)...then an apple for arvo break (did you know I can eat a medium sized apple in less than 5 min!!!!  Just before the flight landed!!!)  Dinner...well Im waiting for that to be cooked.....dunnoooo what but I'll eat it fast and run!!!  Later on tonight...preferrably before 3 in the weee hours of our morning I'll have another shake!!!!  Will jump on line when I return home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Whooowhooo....finally got back to the gym!!!!  Kids went back to school today!!!!!!!!  So the stress levels have dropped...the overtime at work is calming down...I hope!!!  I've almost talked the other half into going to the UK for 2 weeks around October this year.....hell....lifes lookin' up!!!!!

Food wise......Missy D....You'll be happy to hear that I now have a protein shake with my breakie!!!!  Snacks have been almost eliminated  (Crave those Giant Cobra's...!!!!  Especially on nightshift.....now Im down to raw mixed nuts!!!!!  And not that many either...gets really filling!!!)  

Lunch is always the same...tuna & salad wholemeal roll....and fresh OJ!!

Dinner tonight was pretty yumbo.... (In a Webba Kettle) roast beef...steamed vegies....with fresh fruit for afterwards!!!!  

Gym wise...did a cardio class.....much better than the last one!!!  This time an older male instructor took us....made me laugh..all I could hear was the "Drill Sargent" tone in his voice...and kept thinking of a certain "Spin" class!!!!!  Came home all hot and bothered...from the work out!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_This time an older male instructor took us....made me laugh..all I could hear was the "Drill Sargent" tone in his voice...and kept thinking of a certain "Spin" class!!!!!  Came home all hot and bothered...from the work out!!!!



Hey, who you calling old???


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

He was!!!!!  And I said OLDER!!!!  Errrmmmm ... wanna come take me for a spin class...we dont have them over here....could interesting!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

Take you for a spin?  Kind of like a test drive, eh?


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2002)

Hmmmm...mountain road.....could prove interesting........


----------



## esmerelda (May 9, 2002)

Kay...been really good with the diet!!!  Nothing strange or naughty!!! Had 3 days now of training at work...so to ease the tension....I've hit the gym harder than usual!!!  Sitting listening to idiots try to tell you that although there is no right or wrong answer...your wrong!!!!!  And I'm right!!!!!  Yea...whatever!!!

Last three nights I've done purely cardio workouts...just to shock the system back into override!!!  Will continue with cardio next week too....then back into serious weights!!!

Im reading my favourite book....Arnies Encyclopedia of BodyBuilding!!!!  Man...when I manage to stop drooling over the pics...I actually read the print!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Getting heaps of great information....only now I must ensure I put it into action!!!

Got two nights of nightshift coming up...so I'll post when I can!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 13, 2002)

Well back to the real world again...heading out to the gym this evening...gonna push the poor body past the breaking point... hell its had its own hell these last couple of days...so may as well put it to some good use!!!!  A friend has arrived over from the UK to stay for a couple of weeks, he's actually a really good mate of the hubby...so the two of them together is like two naughty school boys trying to get away with murder!!!!  Drink!!!!  Man, I wish I had shares in a grog shop!!!!!  Anyway...due to the cost of meat in the UK...we appear to be having a lot of red meat over the next couple of weeks so ...... the gym is definitely going to be hammered...one to get away from these two....and two...to counter-act the food being eaten!!!!!

Ahhhhh...If I was a single girl again.....these two wouldnt stand a chance!!!!!!!  But it just isnt the same when your married to one and the other is the god-father to your youngest!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 15, 2002)

Well ....here's an update!!!!  Went out shopping with my sister and a girlfriend today...spent most of the day going from one formal dress shop to another.....great if your a skinny midget with a wallet full of cash!!!!  Anyway...finally got the outfit for the Ball!!!!  Now all I need is some sun to tan the fleshy bits on show!!  Yep...plenty of bust for those who dont have a shoe fettish!!!!!

What got me going...tried on two sizes (getting smaller each time!!!) before I finally got one to fit........yippyy!!!!!  You betcha... I've dropped a whole two dress sizes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  But the only problem is...my bust size has stayed the same..you guys will love that...but the waist and hips...not to mention thighs have all come down 2 sizes!!!!  There is a God and She is a Woman!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (May 15, 2002)

Way to go Esmerelda. Keep it up.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_But the only problem is...my bust size has stayed the same



Problem???  Would somebody, for the love of God, PLEASE explain to me how this could POSSIBLY be a PROBLEM???


----------



## esmerelda (May 15, 2002)

Well I've been told that more than a handful is a waste!!!!  And as your fully aware...there is more than a handfull!!!!  Actually its really hard to find clothes that fit.......what with a large bust and now a shrinking waist.......maybe my problem is that there isnt enough exercise done on the body part in question....any suggestions on how to overcome this?????


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Well I've been told that more than a handful is a waste!!!!


A lie I tell ya', a vicious LIE.  Started by jealous woment with small chests!!!  




> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_maybe my problem is that there isnt enough exercise done on the body part in question....any suggestions on how to overcome this?????


OH YEAH!!!  But they require TONS of repetitions, think you're up to the challenge?


----------



## esmerelda (May 15, 2002)

Errrrrrrrmmmmmmmmm let me think about it for a mi......yep!!!!!

Come on.....show me what your made of......errrrrrrrmmmmm I mean show me what you want me to do......uummmm...give me what you've got.....damn......hell......just show me!!!!!!

Did I ever mention in the past...you look like you have very very large hands!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_Did I ever mention in the past...you look like you have very very large hands!!!!!



And I wear size 12 shoes too.


----------



## esmerelda (May 15, 2002)

Whooowhooooooo...a man with big feet!!!!!  Im booking my ticket to check this out for myself.....purely for scientific research of course!!!!!  I wont prod and poke you.....but part of the research is to take full measurements............


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_part of the research is to take full measurements............



What typeof measuring tool did you have in mind?


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Im sure you can imagine......it wont hurt a bit....just lie back....thats right....relax.....close those eyes.....hmmmm..... now just listen to the soft music playing in the background.....thats the boy......now lets just loosen those nasty clothes......I said close those eyes.....no...keep your hands to yourself.....you'll feel a little light pressure being applied......hmmmm....now wipe that silly grin off your face!!!!!!!   HEY!!!!!  Thats not what I had planned...................!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_   HEY!!!!!  Thats not what I had planned...................!!!!!



Yeah, but it's want you WANTED!


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

Ahhhh...so true.....now all I need is someone close enough to grant me my wish!!!!!!  Isnt it strange how a high protein diet makes you crave even more protein!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ crave even more protein!!!!!!



Your wish is my command.


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

I promise I wont waste a drop!!!!!!   Just feel like some salty nuts......


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_  Just feel like some salty nuts......



BWAAAA...........Now you're starting to sound like Miss LeDix.  Or maybe it's her that's starting to sound like YOU.


----------



## esmerelda (May 16, 2002)

He he heee.....you know.....stranger things have happened!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 17, 2002)

Well I dont know if I like this weightloss thingie!!!!  Cos when the blubba starts to disappear...you tend to find things that were hidden!!!  And Im not being pornal here!!!!  For those who knew me on the other site...I was only just cleared from the big "C" just before coming over here.....Im a firm believer in self-examinations due to my last 'find' that took over 3 1/2 yrs to get over!!!!  

Well I found another lump...went into denial mode....flew into the angry mode.....jumped into the 'poor me' mode...got my butt kicked by a wonderful friend (thanks babe!!! You know who you are!!!!)  and went off to the specialist for a check!!!!  Got grumped at megga time by him!!!!!  After a day of scans and tests it turns out its one of those old cysts that had gone hard with age....no threat....leave it be unless it gets bigger or becomes an annoyance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I love life again!!!!!!!!  Hence the lets get back on track ........... back into the gym and pornalize anything that moves...if it doesnt move...push it!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for letting me waffle on......and anyone who doesnt do a self examination...be it male or female...needs their head read!!!!!  You can always use it as a means of foreplay!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2002)

Hey Esy! Wahoo!
You are good to go!

...si I see that you got on...the got off.....quickly!

Another one?

what, where you here for a quickie? 

I just crack myself  up...


----------



## esmerelda (May 19, 2002)

How cum the only ones I get these days are quickies?????  hell I'll have to bring out the 'big guns' and cause a stir .........then I can take as long as I like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

it's just a build up for later....


----------



## esmerelda (May 19, 2002)

Giggle.....yea????  I recon there will be a flood over this way soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

The 'mother of all Monsoons!"


----------



## esmerelda (May 19, 2002)

Narrrrr...thats going to happen when we end up in the same country!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

Planning a road trip?
best stop here 1st before headed on to 'Vegas...no tellin what kind of shape you'll be in after Albob gets ahold of you....


----------



## esmerelda (May 19, 2002)

Actually....Im not set in any plans...but it looks like its gonna be around March 2003.....and if I didnt stop off at my girl-in-porn Sussi-girls place.....I doubt I'd be forgiven.....but on the other hand I maybe deported after I do stay there!!!!!  If Im lucky!!!!
I'd love to catch up with as many as I could.........hint hint!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

Now that I am a homeowner...I think there is  apool going on to see if I get married by year's end...
funny...I'm not even dating right now...but if they are right...better hurry up....seems as if my bachelorhooding days are numbered.....


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

you and So together? Now, that's a dynamic duo! 
Feel free to make me a Mike McSammich!


----------



## esmerelda (May 19, 2002)

Whoowhoo...I know for a fact.....Sussi-girl  and I would lurve a nibble on a Mike McSammich!!!!!!!  Just how fresh he stays is dependant on how long he is left unwrapped!!!!!!  Gotta fly....Mummsy duties call!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

...that's great...leave me high-n-dry.....


See ya in a couple days!


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_got my butt kicked by a wonderful friend (thanks babe!!! You know who you are!!!!)



So now I guess you'll be needing some wonderful friend to come and KISS your butt???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2002)

HELLO!!!  Essie, how is it goin' babe?  All is well here.   Started new meal plan today and I actually think I kinda like it (at least today)  :LOL

Just wanted to check in since I have a little time on lunch right now.   Hey, what's up with your training and diet?   I didn't see any updates on this page, but then again, I didn't go back to the first one.


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

Albob...darlin...you can kiss anything you like!!!!!  I almost got you in trouble again.....but thank god for the backspace button!!!!  My butt...your lips!!!!  Not a problem!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ I almost got you in trouble again



Missed that day in health class, eh?  Probably explains why you keep spitting out babies.  It's not YOU who can get ME into trouble, it's the other way around....................................and after my little "snip" that wouldn't be happening anyway.


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

LMAO....thats not what I ment!!!!  I was going to say something pornal about what you could do to my butt.......but thought better of it after the last time I made an innocent comment on the other bb site!!!!  

Come to think about it......I may just extend my time over in the States......just so that I could get my 'fill' of your hospitality!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

"Hospitality"  yeah, right.


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

Sorry???????!!!!!  You mean.....sob sob....you wouldnt offer me any?????  Cry cry....sob sob.....boohoohooo.....


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

I was just thinking it's not "hospitality" you're interested in "getting your fill" of.


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

True....so can you help me out?????  Or In...or around...or thru... come to think about it..........HELP!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> True....so can you help me out?????  Or In...or around...or thru... come to think about it..........HELP!!!!!



Physically?  Sure!  Mentally?  Hell, I'm in just as bad a shape as you are.


----------



## esmerelda (May 20, 2002)

Just got back from the gym.....started out as an arms workout... got almost all the way thru when a voice bellows out across the almost empty room...."Hey Lesley...ya old tart!!"  As I look around there is an old girlfriend that I havent seen in at least 10 yrs!!!!  She literally jumps off the treadmill and bounds over to me... hence the stopping of my work-out!!!!!!!  We had a quick chat and discovered that she actually only lives 5 min from my place and her kids are the same ages as two of mine!!!!!

It now appears that I have a training buddy....one that is really serious about fitness....this friend competes in tri-athlons....and has always been heavy into training!!!  Actually she was soooo into it...I remember having to take her off to hospital due to her poor diet and over exercising!!!  She now has things in perspective she says...she looks great...and she was more than happy to let me know how her body fat is now at  7%..... she is four foot nothing....but is a great one for stating her mind!!!!  

Look out peoples...this could get dangerous........a gym buddy for those days that Im not working!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 21, 2002)

yo' essie. i havent been aroun much. but all i can say is ''keep it up sweets'' it looks and sounds like your doing great.stay focused.


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

Hey baby...thought you'd dropped off the face of the earth!!!  I'll have to drop you a reminder line!!!!

Went to the gym this evening...did a great 50 min of cardio followed by a further session with free weights!!!  Did upper body, hell theres plenty there to do!!!!!  On of my regular eye candy's came up to me after I finished drooling over him (I was watching him do shrugs with 100kg...just watching those muscles ripple...man Im glad I was sitting down!!!)  We started the gym at the same time.....he mentioned how he had not seen me for a couple of weeks...and was wondering if I had been sick or sumfin'!!!  Told him it was due to work.....got chatting as he spotted for me......nice piece of muscle there!!!!  To cut a long story short....he's going to help set up a training plan for me..... ermmm....and help me out when I need it.....ermmmmm mmmm  did I mention he reminds me a lot of one of our fellow members....PB do you have a relative living over here????? 

Got home, heres hubbs with tea waiting for me........ok..so tonight im in for more cardio...it appears!!!!!!!!!!!  The things us wives have to put up with!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_ok..so tonight im in for more cardio...it appears!!!!!!!!!!!  The things us wives have to put up with!!!!!



Yeah, I'm sure you put up a HUGE fight!  

Essy: "NO!  DON'T!  STOP!  NO!  DON'T!  STOP!  
NO, DON'T STOP!!!!"


----------



## esmerelda (May 22, 2002)

The hardest part was trying to get the 4" heels away from the satin sheets......dont want to destroy any more ....they cost a fortune!!!  And yes....Albob.....the shoes spent most of their time in the air!!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (May 27, 2002)

Ok....one week to go...then the night of nights!!!!  Got the outfit.. got the sexy shoes....got the fake tan...but not applied yet!!!  Got those sexy stay up stockings with the lacy tops!!!!  ermmmm booked the hotel room.....book-in is anytime after 2.....out before 11 the next morning!!!!!  Hmmmm...lets see if we can flood the bathroom again this time!?!!!!  Still ....got the hot black satin corselette!!!!  Do I need anything else to make the night complete??????


----------



## esmerelda (May 31, 2002)

Well the nights almost upon us!!!  Its tomorrow night!!!!!  Got my nails done this arvo....Acrylic nails with cobolt blue nail polish with metalic stars and flecks in it!!!!  Getting used to them....some of you may have gathered...with the work I have to do....being a real girlie isnt part of the parcel.....Occupational Health and Safety is more important!!!  Hense no make-up....no fancy nails...basic jewellery!!!!

Gonna plaster the fake tan on tonight with the help of his nibs!!!  then tomorrow morning off to the hairdressers....the around 2'ish off to the hotel.....for a little R & R before the others gate-crash our room for pre-pre cocktail drinks!!!!....Camera at the ready just to show you all how some of us Aussies like to play!!!!  There isnt going to be any watching of what Im going to eat...what Im going to drink....or what Im going to get up too!!!!!  

The Challenge is on hold for the next couple of days....hell Im even enjoying a glass of white as we speak!!!!!  Will let you know how things go...then i will scan on the pics when I get them processed and edited!!!!!  Trust me....there is at least one shot to check whats going on under the table....taken purely at random.....and often it catches people out!!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_i will scan on the pics when I get them processed and edited!!!!!



Now, now young lady.  There will be NO editing allowed.   If you're not brave enough to show it to us you shouldn't be doing it in the first place.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2002)

Hey Albob!
How's your Air Force day going?
damn, it is cold in this OPs center...I had to go to the server room just to friggin warm up...


----------



## ALBOB (May 31, 2002)

If it's an Air Force day it MUST be great.  Cold?  Hot?  What are you talking about?  I've got my own, private, climate controlled office.   Yes Esmerelda, the door does have a lock on the INSIDE.  Probably gonna move the sofa in next week.  Have to present a good first impression on guests.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2002)

being a MSgt and all...this sofa is a sleeper sofa model, isn't it?
rank has it's priviledges....

Just had a 3 star do a walk thru here. Female. Fairly young. Mid forties or just a couple years more..
I was trying to figure out her MOS. She had these little wings on her chest. Not pilot's wings, they reminded me of a flight attandant.
I asked the blue suiters, from a SSgt , MSgt to a Lt...nobbody knew.
So...had to ask: What?!? Wasn't ANYBODY else looking at her chest???
uh, no...was afraid to.....
I guess being a pond sucking, bottom dwelling contractor has it's benefits?


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 2, 2002)

Ok I thinks Im awake enough now to post what the night ended up like!!!!

The baby sitter arrived nice and early....so hubbs and I went to the hotel at around 2 in the arvo!!!  After a quickie, our friends turned up with more drinks and the party started....then more friends turned up and before we knew it....I had to kick them out of the room so we would all be ready in time!!!

I have pics to be developed on the pre-pre ball drinks!!!!  Down we trotted and had 'cocktail hour'....before sitting down to a sumptuous (spel????) meal....then the fun began!!!!  There were in total 350 people.

At our table there is always a fun theme set...only one who know what it is .....is me and hubbs.....so as sweets was served I announced that it was "Cleavage and nipple time!!!"   Around the table the camera went ....and pics were taken!!!!  Straight after coffee....the table decided to invade the dance floor.....and never left!!!!!  Some of the funnier things I cant say on open chat...but believe me ....clothes were removed....and cheers did go up!!!!  Not me personally but hell....it was all a good giggle...and yes I was one of the main cheer leaders!!!!

I was nominated for Belle of the Ball...along with two others at my table!!!  Not bad considering what I was up against!!!!  The winner was a blonde bimbo....not ment nastily...but as the night went on....she proved the point!!!!  Did I also mention she was a cop?!!!  Hense us non-police were not going to be winners...but it was all good fun!!!!!!!

Drinks later back in my room again.....got rather messy!!!  Pics to back up the statement coming also!!!  I think I kicked the last ones out at around 3 in the morning....got up for a great cooked breakie at 8:30 and then checked out of the hotel!!!  Upon handing in our key..the receptionist asked if we had any complaints about a noisy party on our floor....'Nope' was the comment as we left the building...leaving behind 2 cardboard boxes full of empty beer cans...bottles of wine/champers and other mixers!!!!  

One point to make.....I dont suffer from hang-overs...never have...so out of our table of 10.....only one was bright and chipper the next morning!!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jun 2, 2002)

Oh and just for PB.....who says 2 hrs of foreplay wears a girl down?????  Albob....honey.....4 times in a 20 hrs time frame is what you'll have to live up to......care for another challenge?????


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

Once every five hours?  Why not do it one time........................but make is LAST for 20 hours???


----------



## craig777 (Jun 3, 2002)

Sounds like someone had a really good time. Alright Essy you go girl.  

4 times in 20 hours, I have to agree with Albob on this one. One 20 hour love making session would be better.  

When do you get back to your other schedule, it isn't the same without you here.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_When do you get back to your other schedule, it isn't the same without you here.


I second that emotion.  Also, remember the picture rule; "NO EDITING!!!"


----------

